# Fifty things to eat before you die



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

Early last year, the BBC did a survey asking people to list their suggestions for 50 things to try before you die.  Here's the 50 most popular items.  I've eaten 49 - (I draw the line at guinea pigs!).   Some are common foods, but some are less so...  Some I'd never eat again!   What would yo add to the list?
1. Fresh fish
2. Lobster
3. Steak
4. Thai food
5. Chinese food
6. Ice cream
7. Pizza
8. Crab
9. Curry
10. Prawns
11. Moreton Bay Bugs
12. Clam chowder
13. Barbecues
14. Pancakes
15. Pasta
16. Mussels
17. Cheesecake
18. Lamb
19. Cream tea
20. Alligator
21. Oysters
22. Kangaroo
23. Chocolate
24. Sandwiches
25. Greek food
26. Burgers
27. Mexican food
28. Squid
29. American diner breakfast
30. Salmon
31. Venison
32. Guinea pig
33. Shark
34. Sushi
35. Paella
36. Barramundi
37. Reindeer
38. Kebab
39. Scallops
40. Australian meat pie
41. Mango
42. Durian fruit
43. Octopus
44. Ribs
45. Roast beef
46. Tapas
47. Jerk chicken/pork
48. Haggis
49. Caviar
50. Cornish pasty


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Crow.  At least once a year.  Improves ego performance.


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

Good one, Mudbug


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Couldn't resist, Ishbel!


----------



## Constance (May 31, 2005)

Ishbel, I think I could handle most anything except Haggis. I just can't stand oatmeal.


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

Ahhh, but there's oatmeal and there's Scottish oatmeal!!!

I draw the line at guinea pig......


----------



## AllenOK (May 31, 2005)

I haven't had Thai, Kangaroo, Austrailian Meat Pies, Cornish Pasties, Reindeer, Durian, Octopus, or Tapas, yet.  What are Moreton Bay Bugs, Cream Tea, and Barramundi?  I'm not sure that I could eat a Guinea Pig, or Haggis.


----------



## Alix (May 31, 2005)

ISHBEL!!! You ate REINDEER???? Rudolf? 

Guinea pig sort of makes me gag too. What is Barramundi? 

I'd sort of like to try Fugu someday. It might be my last dish though!


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

Barramundi is an Australian fish.
Yes, Alix..... Rudolph (or his brother or sister) whilst in Lapland!!!

Allen - Moreton Bay Bugs are Aussie shellfish - see here 
http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/2548.html  A cream tea is a Cornish cream tea - scones, strawberry or raspberry jam, clotted cream and a pot of tea.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

jellied moose nose  
dulse, laver, or hijiki
truffles
foie gras
snails
black and white pudding
boxtie
bbq iguana
bresaola and prosciutto


----------



## pdswife (May 31, 2005)

I'd put Greek Food at the top of the list.  Yummy!  
And add fresh chocolate chip cookies ( made by my husband, they are the best)


----------



## college_cook (May 31, 2005)

i would add mole' to that list, as well as a chicago-style hot dog


----------



## Lugaru (May 31, 2005)

I love how they mention "american diner breakfast"... there's really nothing like it and it's totally desserving of being on that list.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

umm, yeah, i read that too. just what do they mean by "american diner breakfast". can't see the forest for the trees, i guess.


----------



## pdswife (May 31, 2005)

Two fried eggs
hashbrowns
ham, bacon, sausage ( your choice)
toast or English muffin
coffee
( lots of grease!!)  

That would be my guess buckyt


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Gumbo
jambalaya
Beignets


----------



## Alix (May 31, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> jellied moose nose


 



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> black and white pudding


 I'm almost afraid to ask



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> boxtie


 ??



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> bbq iguana


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

lol alix,

ok. 
black and white puddings, or puddin (there's some difference between the irish and scottish versions depending on if  and the type of meats added) are sausages containing suet, spices, and oatmeal. the black puddng gets it's color from blood.

boxtie are a type of potato pancake.

bbq iguana. i went hiking in the jungles of the yucatan, and after sharing my food with some locals, they "shared" the iguana with me. i think i shocked them when i ate it. hey, when in rome...


----------



## Alix (May 31, 2005)

OK, I was afraid of that black and white pudding thing. My dad LOVED blood sausage (also black sausage) and I can't get past the thought to taste the stuff.  

Boxtie potato pancakes? Interesting. If you find a recipe that is one I will try. We make potato pancakes, and potato balls, and potato...well everything. (Yes, my husband has Irish blood, and Norwegian too, so lefse is also a staple.)

OK, now my list, 

Freshly smoked salmon
Old country perohe (perogies)
Belgian chocolates

I've got more but this will do to start.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

irish / norwegian / north american men rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

here's a boxtie recipe that looks authentic. i've never made it before.

6 potatoes, grated fine, almost pureed, but not quite
6 eggs
1 cup of flour
½ tsp. baking soda
2 teaspoon of salt
Butter​Mix all ingredients together. Melt butter on a skillet and cook just like a pancake​


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

okay the boxtie i'd try. i haven't tried half of those things and i don't ever intend to *shudder*. yes i am a picky eater.


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Crow. At least once a year. Improves ego performance.


Oh Bug    
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 1, 2005)

Re inclusion of the American diner breakfast in the original list.

A real compliment for the US - as this list was compiled by British citizens who have travelled extensively (as you can see from the inclusion of Durian fruits, Moreton Bay Bugs and Aussie meat pies!)


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

bucky, i LOOOVVVVEEEEEE bresoala! i eat it with olive oil, lemon juice and black pepper. it's delicious.
i buy proscuitto a lot too; it's delicious.
i want to try snails and fras groie fervently. i've been looking into ordering both.

i've only had 36 of the things on the list.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

i've had a hard time recently finding bresaola. not sure why all of the local markets ran out. 

the san danielle prosciutto that i've bougt recently is fantastic. just a thin strip of fat in the middle, not too salty.

and i've had 43 of the things on the list so far, not sure what some things are so i doubt i've had them. wow, ishbel wins the prize for true omnivore.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 1, 2005)

True omnivore?

Naaaah, more of a case of husband saying 'I bet you won't try to eat that'...!


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL! I like it Ishbel, never turn down a dare.

Buckytom, that is nearly my recipe for potato pancakes, but I use baking powder, not soda. Wonder if that would make a difference?


----------



## aussie girl (Jun 4, 2005)

Barramundi is found in the tropical waters of northern Australia.  Its lesser known cousin, but equally delicious, the Mulloway is found in the colder waters of southern Australia.  I have eaten both, and there is no other flavor that comes close.

As for the burger, the first thing my hubby would ask, "Does it include beetroot?" - its an Aussie 'thing'.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

> jellied moose nose
> dulse, laver, or hijiki
> truffles
> foie gras
> ...


 
Youre kidding right??!!! BLECK!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2005)

ok, so i haven't had jellied moose nose, but i've had, and enjoyed all of the rest.


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've had a hard time recently finding bresaola. not sure why all of the local markets ran out.


 
i've had trouble finding bresoala, too, bucky. i'm gonna ask the store to special-order some for me, i think. that stuff is so good.


----------



## Heat (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh Gosh theres a lot of them i would never try!! No way! I would never eat Sushi either( sorry Sushi, no pun intended) lol: maybe)


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 9, 2005)

aussie girl said:
			
		

> Barramundi is found in the tropical waters of northern Australia. Its lesser known cousin, but equally delicious, the Mulloway is found in the colder waters of southern Australia. I have eaten both, and there is no other flavor that comes close.
> 
> As for the burger, the first thing my hubby would ask, "Does it include beetroot?" - its an Aussie 'thing'.



It has to be salt water barra though, not freshwater! Yum- we leave for Darwin on Monday and that is on my "to eat" list.
Beetroot is a must for any burger.
I have to change Moreton Bay Bug though, we call them Balmain Bugs. (Its a location thing)


----------

